# P1648/18056 Powertrain Databus: failure



## bkraska (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been getting this code the last few times I have scanned for codes. I searched the Ross-tech Wiki and also this forum and have not found anything as far as possible causes or solutions. Has anyone else experienced this? If so, what is the cause?
Thanks for any input!
2000 Audi A4 80K miles 1.8TQM


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: P1648/18056 Powertrain Databus: failure (bkraska)*

** VW DTC 18056 (P1648) - Data Bus Powertrain Malfunction *
Have you removed your battery cables at all?
Have you cleared it out and it comes immediately?
- Erik


----------



## Klappertjie (Nov 7, 2011)

*P1648 - Powertrain Data Bus*

Does anybody know how to resolve error code listed above?

I have the same error on a 2003 VW T4 Syncro 2.5 TDI.

All comments would be greatly appreciated. I'm also curious to know if this error code would prevent the vehicle from running.

Thanks


----------

